# Hula Hoops



## Caroline Wilson (Sep 12, 2009)

Not sure if this is of subject or sport and exercise, where ever it's supposed to be, hula hoops are fun.

We bought some off the internet, orderd them at the begining of the week and they arrived yesterday in time for little feller to come home from school. They came in three sizes, and four colours in each size.

Neither of us can hula hoop yet, but they are great fun and they are getting us more acive! We found them in the last place I expected to find that sort of thing-on amazon!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 12, 2009)

upon seeing the subject line, i thought it was about the crisps

mmmmmmm crisps


----------



## HelenP (Sep 12, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> upon seeing the subject line, i thought it was about the crisps
> 
> mmmmmmm crisps



Me too!!  *wipes drool from keyboard 

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Sep 12, 2009)

Eat Hula Hoops the crisps, then exercise them off with the fun toy. If you're doing it indoors, just make sure you have enough room and don't knock anything down...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 12, 2009)

Caroline Wilson said:


> Not sure if this is of subject or sport and exercise, where ever it's supposed to be, hula hoops are fun.
> 
> We bought some off the internet, orderd them at the begining of the week and they arrived yesterday in time for little feller to come home from school. They came in three sizes, and four colours in each size.
> 
> Neither of us can hula hoop yet, but they are great fun and they are getting us more acive! We found them in the last place I expected to find that sort of thing-on amazon!



*I've got a Hula Hoop !! they are great fun!! >> I'm not very good but it still burns calories so alls good ! *


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hehehehe ... I like some thought you meant the crisps at first .... ooooo ... love hula hoops .... got to put them all on my fingers before eating them .... Lol .... Think its my age ...  ... hahaha ..

I used to be good at hula hooping .... many moons ago .... Nathan had one when he was younger ... He does skipping though ... great for the heart ... even better as boxers do it for training 

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie (Sep 12, 2009)

hehe im so tempted to get one now, havent used one for years!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Sep 13, 2009)

To all the people thinking about getting one or a set (they come in different sizes and colours), they are lots of fun and everyone will want to join in, even the old man with his wonky knees had fun!


----------

